
Ketamine's effect on depression: an update - josephpmay
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/11/08/ketamine-an-update/
======
bfuller
Tianeptine is an anti depressant prescribed in some countries outside of the
US that has an extreme opiate effect when taken in extreme doses. I think the
idea of finding opiate like drugs at effective doses to treat depression but
skirt physical addiction is interesting, but a dangerous game indeed.

------
dundercoder
Anecdotally, ketamine has changed my life. I found a low cost clinic run by
psychiatrists and get injections once a month. I don’t even care if it’s
placebo effect, I’m better than I’ve been in 8 years of pharmacy-psycho
therapy.

